# 2006 Bessacarr E495 Dinette Table



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a pair of clips that secure the dinette table to the slider bar to stop the table from sliding up and down the bar evertime it is used. It appears the the rubbers that prevent the table from sliding have come away from the clips.

regards

Phil


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Phil

Try here http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ they have loads of Swift spares.


----------

